# Who is your favorite supplier for bottles and jars?



## safire_6 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm ready to start mixing my first lotions and need a good supplier for bottles.  Who do you recommend?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 8, 2009)

bayousome.com is fair, honest, quick & inexpensive. They have great customer service & go the etra mile.

I also like sks-bottle, containers and packaging and WSP.


----------



## Deda (Oct 9, 2009)

I use Bayousome and WSP.


----------



## carebear (Oct 9, 2009)

I got annoyed with bayousome because of his packaging.  I ordered jars of 2 sizes and he put one smaller one inside each of the larger ones to save on shipping, but that was really very inconvenient for me since I don't store them all together here and don't like to have to handle (or have anyone else handle) the jars any more than necessary.

SKS has great stuff, and I use WSP too.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Oct 9, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I use Bayousome and WSP.



I second Bayou and WSP


----------



## hestia (Oct 9, 2009)

I use SKS,  and occasionally Sunburst Bottle.


----------



## donniej (Oct 9, 2009)

Uline has a small selection of bottles that we can use and there prices are the best I've found.  There minimum orders can be a little large though.


----------



## carebear (Oct 9, 2009)

I LOVE Uline.  I get all sorts of fun stuff there!


----------



## beijaflores (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the variety of sks-bottle and WSP is very affordable (but the shipping is a beast!)


----------

